# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  سوء استفاده از ارزیابی مفید پست ها

## syntiberium

نمی دونم این بحث قبلا مطرح شده یا نه ولی من توی تالار های مختلف می بینم بعضی کاربر ها که خود درگیری دارند برمی دارند هر چی پست مفید می بینند اون ها رو غیر مفید ارزیابی می کنند و خوب این یه جور توهین هست به کسی که زحمت کشیده و اون مطلب مفید رو ارائه داده .
مثلا توی این تاپیک https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=95001 کاربر با نام *sinpin* کلی مطلب مفید ارائه دادند که در هر پست حد اقل 4 بار از ایشون ارزیابی منفی شده و خوب این وضعیت یخورده هم باعث به هم خوردن نظم سایت می شه .
پیشنهاد من اینه که این اسپمر های ارزیابی را شناسایی کنید و دسترسی آنها را به ارزیابی کردن مسدود کنید و کلا تاپیک هایی را که در آنها ارزیابی غیر مفید زیاد هست را یک بررسی کوچک انجام دهید که آیا واقعا پست هایی که ارزیابی غیر مفید شده اند غیر مفید هستند ؟
با تشکر .

----------


## silverfox

فکر می کنم اینکه هرکس بتونه نظر خودش رو حتی اگه مخالف نظر بقیه هست اعلام کنه حق یوزر هاست نمی شه به این راحتی پست ها رو بررسی کرد و نظر داد که مفیدن یا نه و یا اون کاربر اسپمر بوده و یا از نظرش واقعا اون پست مفید نبوده!در ضمن فکر نمی کنم آنچنان اهمیتی داشته باشه بازی که نیست امتیازت کم شه ببازی...مهم تبادل اطلاعات و آموزشه !در ضمن فکرم نکنم با سابقه ای که ایشون دارن بخوان دل سرد بشن یا ناراحت بشن اصلا شاید حتی به اون امتیاز دهی ها توجه هم نکنن!

----------


## syntiberium

اگه این امتیازات هیچ اهمیتی نداره پس برای چی چنین امکانی رو گذاشتن ؟ این امکان رو گذاشتن که وقتی کاربر های دیگه به امتیاز اون پست نگاه می کنند بفهمند که آیا اون پست ارزشی داره یا نه .
مثلا الان من پست شما رو بی جهت بهش امتیاز منفی دادم . آیا با انجام اینکار من احساس خوبی به شما دست داد ؟

----------


## silverfox

وقتی من کسی رو راهنمایی می کنم یا مثل اون لینکی که گذاشتید مطلبی آموزش داده می شه...در یک پست 40،30 تا تشکر می شه دیگه این تاثیری نداره در ضمن فکر کنم پیگیری این که این امتیاز دهی عادلانه بوده یا نه اونقدر زمان بر باشه که کلا این امکان رو حذف کنن بهتر باشه(در صورت نیاز به پیگیری)...حتما امروز مدیرها میان براتون دلیل های قانع کننده تری میارن...وقتی می شه پست بقیه رو ارزیابی کرد خیلی خیلی جلوی پست های بی محتوا گرفته می شه چه موقعی که من از صحبت شما خوشم اومده و می خوام تشکر کنم چه موقعی که با شما مخالفم!

----------


## Dr.Bronx

ببخشید ؛ اما این به فهم و شعور بازدیدکننده برمیگرده .

وقتی اون پست های به اون مفیدی و با ارزشی جناب *sinpin* رو میاد منفی ارزیابی میکنه خوب شعور اون فرد رو میرسونه .




> اگه این امتیازات هیچ اهمیتی نداره


اولا که این امتیازات در پرونده کاربر درج میشه به این صورت :

به پاسخ های user از 144 بار 108 بار امتیاز  مثبت داده شده است

دوما قرار بود که در سیستم جستجوی سایت تاثیر داشته باشه .
یعنی بشه بر اساس اون هم جستجو رو انجام داد اما ظاهرا هنوز عملی نشده .

موفق باشید ./

----------


## vcldeveloper

اینکه یک عده ایی میان از بالا تا پایین یک تاپیک، به همه پست های اون تاپیک امتیاز منفی میدند، و از این ابزار سوء استفاده می کنند، یک واقعیت هست.

چاره اش هم این هست که باید سیستم امتیازدهی سایت طوری تغییر کنه که اولا برای دادن امتیاز منفی، یک کاربر باید خودش دارای امتیاز مثبت مشخصی باشه؛ و ثانیا، به ازاء تعداد مشخصی امتیاز منفی (مثلا هر 5 امتیاز منفی) کاربر امتیاز دهنده هم یک امتیاز منفی دریافت کنه. در این صورت، اولا کاربران تازه وارد، یا کاربرانی که به اندازه کافی در سایت فعالیت مفید ندارند، نمی تونند پست سایر کاربران را از نظر مفید بودن، منفی ارزیابی کنند؛ و ثانیا، کاربران در دادن امتیاز منفی به دیگران دقت بیشتری می کنند، و بطور گسترده به هر پستی امتیاز منفی نمیدند.

----------


## NIK

> اینکه یک عده ایی میان از بالا تا پایین یک تاپیک، به همه پست های اون تاپیک امتیاز منفی میدند، و از این ابزار سوء استفاده می کنند، یک واقعیت هست.
> 
> چاره اش هم این هست که باید سیستم امتیازدهی سایت طوری تغییر کنه که اولا برای دادن امتیاز منفی، یک کاربر باید خودش دارای امتیاز مثبت مشخصی باشه؛ و ثانیا، به ازاء تعداد مشخصی امتیاز منفی (مثلا هر 5 امتیاز منفی) کاربر امتیاز دهنده هم یک امتیاز منفی دریافت کنه. در این صورت، اولا کاربران تازه وارد، یا کاربرانی که به اندازه کافی در سایت فعالیت مفید ندارند، نمی تونند پست سایر کاربران را از نظر مفید بودن، منفی ارزیابی کنند؛ و ثانیا، کاربران در دادن امتیاز منفی به دیگران دقت بیشتری می کنند، و بطور گسترده به هر پستی امتیاز منفی نمیدند.


ظاهراً یه تغییراتی در سیستم امتیاز دهی به وجود اومده.
الان گزینه امتیاز منفی برای همه برداشته شده یا فقط برای ما که امتیازمون کمه؟

----------


## Saeed_m_Farid

> *آیا این پاسخ را مفید ارزیابی می کنید؟ بله،   بنظر من اینگونه است!*


*
آری، من نیز چنین می پندارم*  :لبخند گشاده!: 
یعنی اینقدر کاربرا مخشون تاب ورداشته باید تا این حد واضح واسشون موضوع رو باز نمود. اینا همش تاثیر همون گفتگوی آزاد (و همونطورکه پیش بینی میشد، دعواهای خاله زنکی) هست که همه کار و زندگی شون رو ول کردن، چسبیدن به اینجور چیزا! یکی اش هم بنده که دارم اینجا پست میدم! البته باید به خودمون حق هم بدیم، چون اوضاع یه جور شده که همه تو شرکت ها دارن مگس میپرونن!(خصوصی ها رو میگم، متاسفانه خیلی وقته که تعداد مگس های موسسات دولتی اینقدر زیاد هستند  که بیچاره ها وقت سرخاروندن ندارن!)  البته اصلاً منظورم بحث اجتماعی، فلاکت اقتصادی، ورشکست شدن شرکت های خصوصی، فراگیر (مد) شدن اخراج کارمندان، نا امیدی دانشجویان، امید زندگی ->* ∞*- ، شاخص فلاکت->* ∞+* و ... نیست، بهیچ وجه : فقط هوا گرم شده، تعداد مگس ها و موجودات موذی هم زیاد شده، واسه همین!

*پ.ن. : اگه این پست حذف بشه، بهیچ وجه هیچ ناراحتی ای بنده رو فرا نمی گیره! با کمال احترام میپذیرم.*

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> ببخشید ؛ اما این به فهم و شعور بازدیدکننده برمیگرده .
> وقتی اون پست های به اون مفیدی و با ارزشی جناب *sinpin* رو میاد منفی ارزیابی میکنه خوب شعور اون فرد رو میرسونه .


سلام.
روی فرد خاصی دست گذاشتید، خاص از این جنبه که من خودم ممکنه چند تا از نوشته های ایشون در این تاپیک رو منفی ارزیابی کرده باشم... اما داستان اینجا ختم نمیشه. دلائل فنی این مساله رو میتونید در این تاپیک مطالعه کنید. در هر حال، منظورم این بود که درسته. هم میتونه به "فهم و شعور *بالا*ی بازدیدکننده" برگرده، هم به "فهم و شعور *پایین* بازدیدکننده"!  :چشمک: 

اما این مطلبی که آقای کشاورز فرموندن متاسفانه کاملا صحت داره و برخی از افراد ظرف چند لحظه بارها دیده بودم که تقریبا کلیه پستهای یک تاپیک رو منفی ارزیابی میکردن، قبل از اینکه حتی فرصت داشته باشن کلیه پستهای موجود در اون تاپیک رو مطالعه کنن.

اینجور افراد طبیعتا باید به پزشک مراجعه کنن، چون گمان نمیکنم تغییر Plugin مربوطه مشکلی رو حل کنه و بدون شک این افراد، اسباب بازی جدیدی برای دوره درمانشون در این سایت پیدا خواهند کرد (اگر هرگز درمان پذیر باشن!).

موفق باشید.

----------


## syntiberium

پس باید یه امکانی هم گذاشت که کسانی که ارزیابی منفی می کنند اگر دوست داشته باشند بتوانند دلیل خود را هم بنویسند . اینجوری شاید یک سری از سوء تفاهم ها هم از بین بره .

----------


## ricky22

سایت های خارجی مثل stackoverflow با یک سری ترفند امکان اینجور سو استفاده ها را می گیرند مثلاافراد جدید یا کسانی که یه یک امتیاز خاصی نرسیدند نمی توانند امتیاز منفی بدند.

پ ن : *آیا این پاسخ را مفید ارزیابی می کنید؟ بله،  بنظر من اینگونه است!
چنگی به دل نمی زنه به نظرم از icon تنها استفاده کنید مثلا عکس یک تیک سبز

*

----------


## HamedNet_ir

سیستم قبلی بهتر بود , حداقل خوبیش این بود که صفحه مجددا لود نمیشد.

----------


## silverfox

من در این 2 3 روزه به چند مورد برخوردم که با نظر طرف کاملا مخالف بودم ولی دیدم اگه بخوام پست بدم و ادامه بدم هم از تاپیک خارج می شیم هم بحث داره به سمت غیر منطقی شدن پیش می ره جای اون شست قرمز واقعا خالی بود :دی

----------


## cybercoder

مطمئنا با وجود ارزیابانی خبره و مداحان و ثنا گویان ( با استعاره و بی استعارش یکیه ) و ... نیازی به غیرمفید دانستن چیزی در این سایت دیگر نیست.
 :قهقهه:

----------


## earse+erse

به قول دوستمون همون سیستم قبلی بهتر بود فقط اون دست قرمزه رو بر میداشتین الان لینک گذاشتین؟
چرا صفحه دوباره لود میشه

اگه اینطوری بمونه؛ عمرا یکبار هم *بنظر من اینگونه نیست!* 
(خودتون هم علامت تعجب گذاشتین !) یعنی از کارتون تعجب کردین! :چشمک: 

امیدوارم یه تجدید نظر اساسی کنین

----------


## Vahid_moghaddam

> مطمئنا با وجود ارزیابانی خبره و مداحان و ثنا گویان ( با استعاره و بی استعارش یکیه ) و ... نیازی به غیرمفید دانستن چیزی در این سایت دیگر نیست.


نه دوست من. اتفاقا توی این سایت جواب های غلط و افتضاح هم هست. بهترین روش هم دادن اجازه ارزیابی بر اساس یه سری معیار به کاربرانه. ارزیابی منفی نباید حذف بشه.

----------


## syntiberium

آقای کشاورز گفتند کسانی که تا یه حدی امتیاز مثبت دارند می توانند به دیگران امتیاز منفی بدهند اما مثل اینکه هیچ کس نمی تونه امتیاز منفی بده . به نظر من هر کس باید بتونه به تعداد تشکر هایی که ازش شده + امتیاز های مثبتی که گرفته بتونه امتیاز منفی بده و بتونه دلیل امتیاز منفی دادن را هم بنویسه ( اگر نیاز بود ) . و خوب این دلیل ها به تعداد پست ها که اضافه نمی کنه و کاربرای دیگه با زدن دکمه ی " مشاهده ی دلایل منفی بودن پست " می توانند دلایل دیگران را مشاهده کنند و اینجوری نظم تاپیک هم به هم نمیریزه .

----------


## Vahid_moghaddam

خارج از بحثه: اما چقد خوبه امکان به نتیجه رسیدن تاپیک هم فراهم بشه.

----------


## earse+erse

راستی چرا وقتی  *بله، بنظر من اینگونه است!*  رو کلیک می کنیم میره صفحه اول تاپیک؟
بابا این چه وعضه شه،  این *ارزیابی مفید* رو حذف کنین مفید تره!

امکان به نتیجه رسیدن تاپیک هم  چیز خوبی بود ها

----------


## vcldeveloper

> آقای کشاورز گفتند کسانی که تا یه حدی امتیاز مثبت دارند می توانند به  دیگران امتیاز منفی بدهند اما مثل اینکه هیچ کس نمی تونه امتیاز منفی بده .


وضع فعلی ربطی به اون پیشنهاد نداره. حذف دکمه Thumb down به خاطر مشکلی هست که در پلاگین مربوطه وجود داشت، و فعلا تا زمان رفع اون مشکل، دکمه مربوطه غیرفعال خواهد بود.

----------


## cybercoder

> وضع فعلی ربطی به اون پیشنهاد نداره. حذف دکمه Thumb down به خاطر مشکلی هست که در پلاگین مربوطه وجود داشت، و فعلا تا زمان رفع اون مشکل، دکمه مربوطه غیرفعال خواهد بود.


میشه بفرمایید مشکل Plugin مربوطه چی بوده؟ البته مشکل Logical ش رو نه ؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> میشه بفرمایید مشکل Plugin مربوطه چی بوده؟ البته مشکل Logical ش رو نه ؟


یک مشکل فنی در پیاده سازی آن وجود داشت، که مشکلی رو برای سایت ایجاد کرده بود. قبلا متوجه اش نشده بودیم، ولی به تازگی متوجه شدیم که مشکل از این پلاگین، و دکمه Thumb down اون هست. حالا یا باید این پلاگین ویرایش بشه، یا یک پلاگین مشابه پیدا کنیم.

----------


## alireza_s_84

بعد از اون تاپیک جنجال برانگیز که مدیران رو به چالش کشید و بسیاری از کاربران پستهای برخی مدیران رو در همون تاپیک غیر مفید ارزیابی کردند احتمال میرفت این گزینه هم غیرفعال بشه و این داستان ادامه دارد ...

----------


## ricky22

> بعد از اون تاپیک جنجال برانگیز که مدیران رو به چالش کشید و بسیاری از کاربران پستهای برخی مدیران رو در همون تاپیک غیر مفید ارزیابی کردند احتمال میرفت این گزینه هم غیرفعال بشه و این داستان ادامه دارد ...


 :کف کرده!: 
یک مشکل فنی در پیاده سازی آن وجود داشت، که مشکلی رو برای سایت ایجاد کرده  بود. قبلا متوجه اش نشده بودیم، ولی به تازگی متوجه شدیم که مشکل از این  پلاگین، و دکمه Thumb down اون هست. حالا یا باید این پلاگین ویرایش بشه،  یا یک پلاگین مشابه پیدا کنیم.

----------

